# anyone here have a Bentley manual on a 5000t?



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

Anyone know at what temp the afterrun fan kicks on on a 5000?


----------



## Ancilllary00 (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: anyone here have a Bentley manual on a 5000t? (blkaudicq)*

Whenever the underhood engine temperature is above 90oC(194oF),the thermo-switch will close and activate the time relay.
As long as the thermo-switch is closed and the engine is shut off,the radiator fan will operate for a maximum of 10 minutes.
Depending on engine coolant temperature,the fan will run on either 1st or 2nd speed.
Depending on year/vin split there is a engine cooling fan modification kit P/N 443-998-215 which comes with:
time relay,wiring harness,thermo-switch and thermo-switch mounting bracket....
Hope this helps








Nice to see another Audi owner from Ohio.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Ever post on http://www.ohiovw.com ?? Theres a few audi owners on there, great place to chat







stop by the site sometime










_Modified by Ancilllary00 at 12:21 PM 4-22-2004_


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: anyone here have a Bentley manual on a 5000t? (Ancilllary00)*

Any idea if the thermoswitch for the after run system is in the block or does it sit by the exhaust? Any pics by chance?


----------

